# C3 or 6P+Detonator+Z49 / Help Me Decide!



## SolarMan (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm ready to pull the trigger on a SureFire C3 which I plan to run on LumensFactory and AW's. 

Then I thought of getting the 6P plus the "detonator" extender (from lighthound) and the Z49 tailcap running on the same cells and lamps.

They both come in around the same price!

Now I can't decide...

The C3 I would get in HAIII and I love the look and feel of the square body.

The 6P would be more versitile as I could run it on 16340's (without the extender) or 17500's and looks ultra-cool the way It would be set up. But no HAIII and no clip.

What do you flashaholics think??? :shrug:


----------



## KeyGrip (Nov 15, 2007)

I got a detonator and found it to be uncomforable to use. Many of the edges were too sharp to hold tightly, so I filed them down.


----------



## kelmo (Nov 15, 2007)

The 6P setup would allow you to run 4 lamp options, P60, P61, P90, and P91. 

I would go with the 6P.

kelmo


----------



## mdocod (Nov 15, 2007)

> The 6P setup would allow you to run 4 lamp options, P60, P61, P90, and P91.



actually this is incorrect, as since he will be using 17500 cells, the P91 is out of the question, but he can actually run a lot more than just 4 bulbs. There at least 20 various D26 bulbs out there, when you combine the 6V and 9V formats to choose from.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[edit in]
Personally, if you are planning a rechargeable configuration from the get go, I would highly suggest you build up a solution around 18mm cells. If you know AHEAD of time that you want a rechargable li-ion light, take advantage of being ahead of the game here, most CPFers make the mistake of buying lights that aren't really ideal rechargeable candidates, only to find out AFTER they have them that they can't use ideal rechargeable systems in them. 17mm cells will work fine for what you want to do, but a pair of 18500s ands about 30% runtime when used on the same lamp, and also opens up options like running a P91 if you want a totally nuts little firestarter.


----------



## NotRegulated (Nov 15, 2007)

I like the option of having a 6P with the A19 extender. It is so much more versatile.


----------



## kelmo (Nov 15, 2007)

My bad mdocod,

I was thinking in terms of stock Surefire lamps and batteries...


----------



## mdocod (Nov 15, 2007)

personally, I'd take a leefbody 2x18500 C head C tail $50, a leefgrip $15, a tailcap switch of your choice $15-50, and a C style bezel (unsure of price)... price would be about the same as a C3 and you could run 2x18500 cells instead. slap an EO-9 in there and enjoy.


----------



## SolarMan (Nov 15, 2007)

mdocod

I have that exact setup 2x18500 (thanks to you!) leef CxC etc...

I KNOW the 2x 17500 can't support the P91...but I'm glad to see you still protect people from misinformation! It never ends!

I've read your guide 5 times. Yes...5 times makes it finally sink in. (thank-you sooooooo much!)

I going to run the ES-9 and get over 1 hour on the 2x17500...plenty bright in the dark woods I hike.

What do you think is the best setup? I'm aware of the limitations!


----------



## mdocod (Nov 15, 2007)

seems kinda redundant to have another light that's basically in the same size class.... but I can't argue with more lights, lol...

sounds like you know what you want and need, so hard to make a recommendation past that point... I think If I were building up a light that was intended for long runs on night hikes I would look at a 2x18650 setup on the ES-9, runs about 2.5 hours.


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 16, 2007)

Good luck though in finding the c-c leef bodies. These are out of stock at the hound. As modcod said, build around the 18650 cells. You can get more out of this. Another one is the m-C leef bodies, but this time using an M-series bezel like Z46 and a C tailcap.


----------



## who (Nov 16, 2007)

jumpstat said:


> Good luck though in finding the c-c leef bodies.


 
I have an extra E2C adapter, and plan to get a 2x18650 E-head/C-tail Leef body 

http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2704&strVarSel=&strCompare=

It would be a hack but I will end up with a 2x18650 C-C body.
Do any of you think it would work?


----------



## USM0083 (Nov 16, 2007)

I've put together a 6P with a Detonator extender:











I've tried both a LM HO-9 and SR-9. I like the HO-9, which with two AW 17500 cells gives me a decent runtime and great output. The SR-9 is pretty good, but the output noticebly less, so it's my backup bulb.


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 16, 2007)

who said:


> I have an extra E2C adapter, and plan to get a 2x18650 E-head/C-tail Leef body
> 
> http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2704&strVarSel=&strCompare=
> 
> ...


Yep that looks feasible, and you can also use an e series head or 3rd party e-series. Can't imagine how is looks like assembled..


----------



## SolarMan (Nov 18, 2007)

Well I finally made my decision / thanks for the input everyone!

I got the C3.

But I also got the extender so I can run this baby on 17670's! Should be a sweet setup and the best of both worlds.

mdocod: I need multiple lights in the same size class so that my friends can come along with a quality light. These cheap *******s think they can tag along with their keychain lights! (Well...actually they can...I just have fun properly outfitting them!) LOL!

I'll post a pic along with my "arsenal" when this new puppy arrives!

~OUT


----------



## Rat6P (Nov 19, 2007)

USM0083 said:


> I've put together a 6P with a Detonator extender:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hi USM0083, I have that exact same 6P setup( sweet isnt it! ). Am looking to get some 17500's just like that too. Just wondering have u had any experience running them with a LF EO-9 lamp? What the best Lamp u have used in your opinion?


----------



## EV_007 (Nov 24, 2007)

SolarMan said:


> Well I finally made my decision / thanks for the input everyone!
> 
> I got the C3.
> 
> ...




Excellent choice. I have the 9P +A19 which allows me to run the LF 380 lumens bulb powered by 2x17670s for a guilt-free pocket rocket. Best of three words.


----------



## USM0083 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rat6P said:


> Hi USM0083, I have that exact same 6P setup( sweet isnt it! ). Am looking to get some 17500's just like that too. Just wondering have u had any experience running them with a LF EO-9 lamp? What the best Lamp u have used in your opinion?



I like the HO-9's output. The difference over the SR-9 is noticeable. The EO-9 is a nice jump over the HO-9, but the HO-9 provides a good balance of output and runtime.


----------



## SolarMan (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks to bondr006 for helping me figure out how to host this pic! Thanks Rob!






I decided not to modify the C3 (except for 2x17500 AW's and ES-09..and blue lanyard) and instead I put the extra "detonator" on my M2 (running SR-09 and 2x17670 AW's)...the leef 2x18500 has the M2 head courtesy of bondr006! (plus SW02 courtesy DaFabricata!)

6P has stainless steel head from Lighthound.com and Z49...my "go-to" light

E2W from e-bay auction...E1L (my first surefire)...emerson C2 (BK_HAIII!) coming soon! :naughty:

~OUT


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 4, 2007)

It's what you want!


----------



## SolarMan (Dec 4, 2007)

edit: here is my 6P before mod / to answer all the PM questions!


----------

